# Michelin Agilis with a 116 load rating



## Dave-F (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi i've been looking for some Michelin Agilis camping tyres 215/75/16 R 116

i've been told that Michelin don't do a load rating of 116, this is for a ducato maxi chassis 4ton so need that load rating. 

do you have them fitted?

I cant be the only one who needs 116 load rating camping tyre?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

225 is 116 not 215 215 is 113

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b0s587...Eff_:_C_Wet_Grip:_B_NoiseClass:_2_Noise:_70dB

Yes I have them fitted but I paid more than the £129 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

In your size, the Agilis and Pirelli Chrono CP IIRC are only in 113, not 116. http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b0s587...inch_R16_inch_-_215_75_16_215_75R16_CP_Camper

Damn - Andy beat me to it, same link eh?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Not quite. I linked to the 225 which is unbelievable cheap just now


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Give Hometyre a ring as they are very knowledgable and wont rip you off they are only a few pounds dearer than costco (who are the cheapest for mitchellin) and will come and fit them at your home or work. I use them all the time.

they also do tyron bands which you can have fitted at the same time if you wanted approx £75 per wheel

Phill

http://www.hometyre.co.uk/


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Costco are way more expensive than Camskill,. have you equired lately. Last time I got a quote they were over £185 each


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Techno100 said:


> Not quite. I linked to the 225 which is unbelievable cheap just now


Yep, we bought six of the 225 a few weeks ago, delivered to our local tyre fitter and then £10 a wheel to have them fitted and balanced. No one I phoned could even get close to the Camskill price. Only downside is that our tyres are 18 months old but heh ho, we're happy.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Michelin will sell off the shelf stock up to six years old. They say that stored correctly this is not an issue.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

In case you are wondering, the 225s will quite happily replace the 215s. The only difference is that it will make the gearing about 1.5% higher overall.

JohnW


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Techno100 said:


> Michelin will sell off the shelf stock up to six years old. They say that stored correctly this is not an issue.


 IMHO that claim is arrant nonsense.

The rubber compounds begin to degrade the moment that the tyre leaves the injection former and is exposed to air.....and that degradation continues for every moment thereafter.

It matters not how they are stored; (there is no 'correct' storage that could stop that chemical process).

I'd never buy a 'new' tyre with a former-date stamp (the 4 digit code in the lozenge on the sidewall) that is over 6 months old.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Save your money and buy white van man tyres. They have exactly the same speed and load ratings so there is no advantage in buying CP tyres.

For those who will say CP are stronger I pose the question "Why do the manufacturers give them the same speed and load rating if they are not as strong?"


----------



## Dave-F (Jun 26, 2009)

the reason for asking for Agilis is that they are M+S because we travel in winter, 

and the Continental camper tyre is "summer"

Thanks


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You can get M+S white van man tyres as well. Having said that it is, of course, your money, but I am tight git and don't like to spend more money than is necessary :wink:


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I have had the same response from Kwikfit - that the Michelin Camping XC load rating 116 were no longer available but they had got some others that are just as good.

It came as a surprise to Michelin when I telephoned them and I put the episode down as retail chicanery.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

XC is no longer available so they are correct. It was replaced by the Agilis Camping

Agilis camping on the left and OBSOLETE Michelin XC on the right


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

[quote="TheNomad
IMHO that claim is arrant nonsense.[/quote]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From Michelin themselves:

Tyres are made up of different kinds of material and rubber compounds with properties which give the tyre performances which are essential in order for it to function properly. 
These component properties change over time, especially when the tyre is rolling. 
In fact, if a tyre is stored correctly, it changes little. To give a rough estimation, a year of tyre usage will change the properties of the materials more than if the tyre is stored for 15 years (if the tyres are stored correctly). 
For each tyre, this change is dependent on a number of elements such as the climatic conditions, storage conditions, conditions of use (load, speed, inflation pressure, maintenance, etc.) to which the tyre is subjected during its life. 
The changes linked to tyre usage are quite variable so much so that it is impossible to predict exactly how long a certain tyre can be used for. 
This is why, after 5 years of use, we recommend an annual inspection of the tyres (including those for the spare wheel) by a professional. We also recommend that tyres are replaced before reaching 10 years or more, even if these tyres appear to be good enough to be used and if they haven't yet reached the legal wear limit. 
Should you require any further assistance please contact us on 0845 366 1590 (UK & NI) or 0044 (0) 1782 401590 (ROI), quoting the reference number above.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thank you.
Note 5 years of use and not 5 years old :wink:

It is not in a reputable tyre manufacturers best interest to talk bollox let alone arrant nonsense :lol:


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Techno100 said:


> Thank you.
> Note 5 years of use and not 5 years old :wink:
> 
> It is not in a reputable tyre manufacturers best interest to talk bollox let alone arrant nonsense :lol:


It is in their interests to sell tyres. Lots of tyres. That are not recently moulded. Because their sales are through geographically spread distributors, with often a very slow stock turn.

I worked within the industry for a number of years, in a reputable European rubber manufacturing group.

You are free to believe whatever sales pitch you wish too.

Knowing what I know, I would not buy a 'new' tyre with over 6 months atmospheric degradation from injection date.


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

If you want Camping 215's Continental do them.

http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rs...T&dsco=110&sowigan=So&station_search=1&Monart


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry, my post above should have read "Michelin Camping Agilis load rating 116" were quoted by Kwikfit as no longer made. Apologies for any confusion.
(too much sun!)

NormanB


----------

